# Appropriate tank size for large comet goldfish?



## Misfit (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope this is the appropriate section to post my question but I was hoping someone might be kind enough to offer some opinions/advice.

I have a beautiful 8 year old comet goldfish that's a good 6" now. I've had him since rescuing him and another baby comet (recently deceased) from my young niece's murky, unfiltered tank in 2001. I knew nothing about fish at the time but I can't stand to see any living thing suffer (that's how I ended up with two shelter dogs ) so I took them home with me. At the time I had no idea how large these fish would eventually get. I currently have him in a 30 gallon square tank that I know he's become too large for. Sadly, I don't have the money or space for a much larger tank. I've been thinking about going with a longer 40 gallon for now but I've read more than one article online stating that keeping a large comet goldfish in anything smaller than a 75-100 gallon tank or an outdoor pond is cruel.  I'm quite attached to him but I'm beginning to wonder if I should re-home him to someone with a very large goldfish tank or an outdoor pond. 

Do you think a 40 gallon tank is sufficient for a larger comet or should I seriously consider a new home for him?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I cant speak from experience in owning a comet, but I have two fancy goldfish in a 30 gallon. Though, that would be as low a volume i would suggest for something for fancy GF. 

I would think that due to reg comet goldfish being rather adaptable, that a 40 gallon would be reasonable. Anything that is longer is better as they are more longer bodied and more of a swimmer than a 'flapper' if you know what i mean.

I think that a 40 would be fine for a while, as long as the filtration were substantial. goldfish are messy and produce a lot of waste both solid and excreted liquid.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

A coworker who keeps goldfish tanks and a pond and overwinters them indoors shoots for 5+ gallons per inch of _adult sized_ fish. He's had some of his fish 10 years or more so I assume he's doing something right.

Following his logic, a rocket that can hit 8-10 inches would need 40-50+ gallons. But that doesn't account for tank shape/surface area so I'd say a 40G breeder that's 36w x 18d x 16h would be better than a 40G long that's 48 x 12 x 16. (I'm biased though, I always prefer a tank with more depth front to back than height)

Size of the aquarium is a factor, but filtration upkeep and maintenance play a big part, a murky brown 75G is more "cruel" than a clean well maintained 40G IMO.


----------



## chrlesdikkenson (Dec 23, 2009)

The proper size for one goldfish is 30 gallons, if you want two you will need a 40 gallon tank. But depending on their size right now you could keep them in the 10 gallon for a little while, but you should buy their recommended size soon.


----------



## Misfit (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks so much for your advice everyone. 

My comet is now living in a 40 gallon tank in my dining room. I bought a 36w x 12d x 18h tank/starter kit from Big Al's. I would have preferred a bit more depth too but was unable to find a breeder tank. Of course, I had to buy a new stand too. I hope he appreciates the $300 bucks I spent on him.  It took him a day to get used to his new surroundings. He was so used to swimming in circles with the square tank and is happily swimming back and forth now thanks to the extra length. I was able to do a bit more with the larger tank and give him some nice little hiding spaces too. It's nice to see him exploring all the little nooks instead of looking bored out of his mind.

He still seems a bit big for the tank but it'll do for now. Perhaps I'll upgrade to a 65 gallon in another year or find him a nice little goldfish pond.


----------



## Misfit (Dec 17, 2009)

Can I just say how bummed I am to find out that Big Al's is selling a 55 gallon aquarium kit for $189 on Boxing Day? I paid the same for my 40 gallon kit. I wish the salesguy had been kind enough to mention the upcoming Boxing Day sale for the 55 gallon when I told him I wished I could afford something a bit larger.

Rant over.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Return it today.. buy a 55 on boxing day


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

ditto. take the credit, then buy the 55 on Boxing Day


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes, please return the 40G and go for the 55G. That 40G won't last him for a year and you'll be shoping for another tank.

Or better yet, return that and get at least a 4 feet tank - meaning ~ 55G - 75G.

A commet is best lived in a pond. From the picture, it looks like yours is not just a normal commet but a viel tail/long fin commet. That add more complication as they won't have the speed to catch insects in the pond. So it's better off to house him/her indoor.

One thing you would want to keep in mind. Changing tank size to match the size of your fish is the wrong way to go. Lot's of people do this without knowing that they are harming the fish. A fish will be stunt and you'll never know this because you are keeping it in a small tank. You should go with a 4 feet tank and let it grow at it's own pace. That's the correct way to go about it. Most people, even the ones that have been owning gold fish for 10 years are oblivious to this fact. 10 years to living it a stunt state is a misserable what to live.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Misfit (Dec 17, 2009)

I just called Big Al's. Spoke to the manager - the same guy who sold me the 40 gallon and failed to mention the upcoming sale on the 55.  They won't take it back because the filter has been used and the packaging has been ripped open. Said they can't resell it that way. I can't afford to buy the 55 gallon and take a loss on the 40 right now. This seriously blows. 

Thanks for your insight/advice, Zebra. Yeah, I've always wondered if he was a true comet. My recently deceased comet had a much shorter tail. It's helpful to know that he wouldn't do well in a pond. I'll definitely have to get him something larger after I'm finished school in the spring. I really hate the thought of stunting his growth and causing him to suffer in any way.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Misfit said:


> I just called Big Al's. Spoke to the manager - the same guy who sold me the 40 gallon and failed to mention the upcoming sale on the 55.  They won't take it back because the filter has been used and the packaging has been ripped open. Said they can't resell it that way. I can't afford to buy the 55 gallon and take a loss on the 40 right now. This seriously blows.
> 
> Thanks for your insight/advice, Zebra. Yeah, I've always wondered if he was a true comet. My recently deceased comet had a much shorter tail. It's helpful to know that he wouldn't do well in a pond. I'll definitely have to get him something larger after I'm finished school in the spring. I really hate the thought of stunting his growth and causing him to suffer in any way.


Misfit:

You might want to list it on Craigslist after the new year. If you don't want to drop your price much then give extras to entice others to buy it. You may want to talk with another BigAl's and see what they say about your case. Different people may react differently.

BTW IIRC Wally's is selling a 38gal kit for $100 IIRC @ Square One.


----------



## Misfit (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey AquaNeko,

I went back to Big Al's in Whitby today for the Boxing Day sale and mentioned my dilemma to a friendly salesguy I've dealt with before. He was kind enough to give me the Boxing Day sale price ($149) on the tank kit I paid full price for last Monday. 

They have a 65 gallon tank (36 x 18 x 24) on sale for $89 'til the 31st. It'll only cost me $56 with my $30 credit. I'll have to buy a canopy/light on top of that and will pick up another Aqua Clear 70 filter on sale for $20. 

I'm going to take your advice and try selling my 38 gallon complete with everything on Kijiji and Craigslist after the sales are over in the new year.


----------

